# Dark Art is My Preference: Here is My Taste in it Across My Favorite Artforms



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Music: Sensitive Darkness (Brian Crain) +
Photography: Bold Darkness (Joshua Hoffine)
Paintings: Thought-Provoking Darkness (Vincent van Gogh) *
Books: Fun Darkness (R.L. Stine)

+ Take a listen to my sensitively dark piano improvisation, "Pink Walls": (101) Pink Walls - YouTube
* The Main Concept I get from Gogh's Work is Beauty in Isolation.

Are you able to/desire to breakdown your taste in such a manner?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

(101) Nakulan Balasubramaniam - YouTube 

Just put up a new improvisation, "Fishing on the Moon".


----------



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Are you able to/desire to breakdown your taste in such a manner?


I don't think it's good to break down your tastes too much, especially not if you're going to pigeonhole yourself into something as limiting as "dark art." Why limit yourself? But more to the point, I don't think this is true of you, or of anyone else. Our brains and our needs are more complex than this.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mossyembankment said:


> I don't think it's good to break down your tastes too much, especially not if you're going to pigeonhole yourself into something as limiting as "dark art." Why limit yourself? But more to the point, I don't think this is true of you, or of anyone else. Our brains and our needs are more complex than this.


True, but I’ve been on a quest to put myself in a box for a while.

Knowing who you are and what you’re about brings confidence in yourself and predictability to the outside world which folks find comforting.

Also, I’m definitely not in love with everything on this Earth and only want to represent what truly grabs my heart.


----------



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)

The illusion of putting yourself in a box might be comforting, but it's more fulfilling to embrace uncertainty


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mossyembankment said:


> The illusion of putting yourself in a box might be comforting, but it's more fulfilling to embrace uncertainty


Great point.


----------

